# Bing search



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

When ever I am searching for some with google, for some reason it switches to bing search. How do I stop that?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

That's usually controlled by the default search engine declared in your browser settings. The exact method of selecting a default search engine varies depending on which browser you use.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

I just use one of a few default web pages that do not track and I can still get search info without their sliming me 

here is a list of them on this page in your browser setting also change your default web page

https://www.hongkiat.com/blog/private-search-engines/


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

What Nevada said. If you want to use a search engine not already offered as option in your browser, you can usually custom make an option, though not always easy. Most alternative search engines offer a step by step though.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

4tu said:


> I just use one of a few default web pages that do not track and I can still get search info without their sliming me
> 
> here is a list of them on this page in your browser setting also change your default web page
> 
> https://www.hongkiat.com/blog/private-search-engines/


Thats an interesting list. WolframAlfa shouldnt really be in list its not same kind search engine. Its unique to say the least. But great to help you with your math homework.

I went through them trying same search in each. Out of the bunch, I found most useful in this order:

1. MetaGer
2. Lukol
3. Yippy
4. DuckDuckGo (which I was already familiar with)

Will say nearly all other search engines give up before getting the list of results that Google returns. If you look at end results Google brings in, can find some really esoteric ones, also lot repeats, but most people just read first three or four so guess doesnt matter for them. 

If you want any kind of privacy Google is not what you want to use. And Bing being part of Microsoft is no better I am sure.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I am using fire fox. I went into tools and unchecked bing, but it still pops up. Even when I click on google for the search engine, it goes to bing. What if I delete bing in the search engines on the tool page, will that get rid of it?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I am using fire fox. I went into tools and unchecked bing, but it still pops up. Even when I click on google for the search engine, it goes to bing. What if I delete bing in the search engines on the tool page, will that get rid of it?


At the top of Firefox you'll see a box that says Search. In that box, click the magnifying glass and click "Change Search Settings." On the resulting page under "One-click Search Engines" select all search engines except the one you want, one at a time, and click the Remove button. Under "Default Search Engine" verify that the search engine you want is selected.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok I have deleted bing. Will try that.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

How about the box next to the search box? If I type something there, it searches with google then the screen blinks and searches with bing. Can I stop that?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> How about the box next to the search box? If I type something there, it searches with google then the screen blinks and searches with bing. Can I stop that?


It could be caused by an extension. Go to Tools-->Add-ons. If you have disabled the menu bar then do ctrl-shift-a.

On the left side, click on Extensions to see which ones are installed.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

These are the extensions that are installed. ADB Helper, Awesome screen shots, Valence, Maps, Utube video downloader & ghostly. Ctrl-shift-a does not do anything.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> These are the extensions that are installed. ADB Helper, Awesome screen shots, Valence, Maps, Utube video downloader & ghostly. Ctrl-shift-a does not do anything.


Try removing ADB Helper and Valence. I can't imagine why you would need to want either one.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Disabled those and it does the same thing. When I enter a search in the box to the left of the other box, it starts up as google and gives me websites. Then the screen blinks and it goes to bing search.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> Disabled those and it does the same thing. When I enter a search in the box to the left of the other box, it starts up as google and gives me websites. Then the screen blinks and it goes to bing search.


Try disabling all of them temporarily to rule out extensions.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, that did it. I will enable each one at a time and see which one is the problem.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I enabled each one, one at a time. So far, bing does not show up. Will see how long that last. Thanks Nevada, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I hope this is the end of it.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I am at a lost. Bing is back.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

frank b said:


> I am at a lost. Bing is back.


Did you try restarting the computer after you made the changes?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I am at a lost. Bing is back.


Check your extensions again to see if any extensions enabled themselves.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I am wondering if you installed some "free" software that secretly installed a browser search box? Some installers are very sneaky. Installing crapware is one way they make money. Browser search bar or some stupid game or something.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1203608


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I did restart the computer after I made the changes and the extensions did not enable themselves.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I see in the programs & features there is something called bing bar.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I see in the programs & features there is something called bing bar.


You're going to want to uninstall that. That's almost certainly the culprit.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

That was installed over 3 years ago by Microsoft. It won't cause problems by uninstalling it? The bing search problem just started about 2 months ago.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> That was installed over 3 years ago by Microsoft. It won't cause problems by uninstalling it? The bing search problem just started about 2 months ago.


What does the Bing search bar do that you need it for?


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I deleted bing in the program files, rebooted and tried a new search. Bing did not come up. Hope that does it for bing. Thanks


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I must be possessed. Bing is back


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

frank b said:


> I deleted bing in the program files, rebooted and tried a new search. Bing did not come up. Hope that does it for bing. Thanks


I had the same problem with Bing. Could not get rid of it. I install the new beta google engine and made it my search engine. That solved the problem on my desktop.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Still can not get rid of Bing. Any suggestions?


----------

